# Nikon 4.5 months



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Starting to look a little more like a dog and less like a fat guinea pig with dumbo ears? Yes, I am wearing a t-shirt with a large, gaudy German Shepherd decal on it.





































Head(s)


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

He looks great Lies. And HUGE!!! How tall are you?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDHe looks great Lies. And HUGE!!! How tall are you?


i know right... i was going to ask the same thing. i'm 5'9 and he looks like he goes to the same point on Lies as Tilden does to me!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

What happened to small little cute puppy that I WANTED
but now
I WANT HIM MORE HE IS GEORGEOUS


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

How very handsome Nikon is!!!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

WOW
He is stunning and HUGE


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I think he's going to be stiff competition in the showring. His shoulder is still straighter than it should be but otherwise he looks wonderful and he's maturing very nicely. He still has very rich color which is awesome. I'd love to see a photo of him gaiting!


----------



## dhonner (Nov 27, 2007)

Ohmigosh, he is HUGE. What happened???


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Tracy, I'm 5'7". I think he's nearly 20". I have no idea how much he weighs since he's done with his puppy series at the vet. 


Here is his sister last weekend:


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He looks great, nice dark face. He's already handsome but he's going to be gorgeous.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeTracy, I'm 5'7". I think he's nearly 20". I have no idea how much he weighs since he's done with his puppy series at the vet.


That's all??? He sure does look bigger than that. (Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying 20 inches at his age is small.)


His sister sure is cute. 

Nikon sure is maturing nicely he is VERY handsome.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Lies, he is very nice. At this point and time I just don't see anything I can fault him on (more length of upper arm).


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I agree about the shoulder angle and length of upper arm, but that color is gorgeous, and IMO he's nicer than his sister.

By the way, that is not a dog, that is a moose xD


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Agreed about Nikon vs his sister. In the photo where your hand is smack over his shoulder area, his leg is perfectly under him and that improves the look of his front assembly. When showing, it wouldn't be a bad idea to make sure his forelegs are as straight under him as possible to get the most out of his shoulder.

He's going to be a knockout.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

To help with his east west front, when you place his feet, if you're placing his right foot, gently turn his head left, and rotate the foot in towards his chest. When you do the left foot, turn his head to the right and rotate that foot in towards the chest. This will straighten out his front and he won't present such a wonky stack.

By the way, your hubby did a good job xD


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

We just got back from a show. I think he stacks better in the show b/c he's looking at stuff and standing erect or leaning forward, rather than at home where he is bored of it and pressing back/down. The first show he did he barely stacked at all, he was so excited, but he won. Today I handled him and got a few decent stacks where he stood for a few seconds (but the judge gave him treats so every time she leaned in closer he broke his stand to solicit more treats!). He did not win, but it was an AKC show and the judge consistently picked American lines (and then told us she didn't know there were different "types" of German shepherds *der*). I'm not really concerned about him yet, I like to hear critiques so I can learn more about the dogs in general. His jaw is undershot right now, don't know if you can see in the pic but if you look at his bite you can see it. He does stand so wonky in my pics, always east/west but when he free stacks he is not like that (but he is still a little cow hocked in the rear). Today in the ring I made a point of practicing getting the front right and worrying less about the rear.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Xeph
> 
> By the way, your hubby did a good job xD


He always gets good ones! And all he does is lure it, he never places any part of the dog himself. I can never lure it, Nikon goes nuts (wants to jump on me and lick all over me). I'm working on just having him follow me around and stop in a stand and focusing on a treat but not trying to grab at it.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Quote:He did not win, but it was an AKC show and the judge consistently picked American lines (and then told us she didn't know there were different "types" of German shepherds *der*)

















Sorry.... she's supposed to be an expert in the breed?!

Get Nikon in front of a judge who REALLY knows the breed and I'll bet he does very well. He's going to be a very nice dog when he matures. He has great bone, excellent color and pigment, a lovely topline, he's just awesome.

Hey, do you think you can get some gaiting photos of Nikon?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, I think it was a training thing for people who want to be a judge. We got placements and ribbons but this was not for any real points. They took their time with each dog, which was actually nice b/c Nikon AND *I* need ring training. She asked us some questions like I was in the first class up and she asked me if I should open Nikon's mouth or just pull back his lips to show his bite. I said eventually he needs to show ALL the teeth, so the first time I just pulled his lips and the second round I opened his mouth for her. What happened was we (me and my breeder's posse) all signed up twice, so the first one counted and then we could do a second mock-competition for practice. We were the only ones in the second round, so they just did all the puppies at once rather than breaking into classes. We had Nikon and two of his sisters, a 5 month old import, and a 6 month old from another breeding. My breeder made a comment about it being a "German dog" class and the judge asked what we meant so we explained all of our dogs are German bred (either bred in Germany, imported, or of imported parents) and the judge was like "oh I *thought* these ones seemed different!" I don't know, it was a little odd but it was FUN and just practice. I am not at all interested in AKC conformation so I won't commend on the judging or how they are trained. Nikon got 3rd of 3 the first time b/c the other two dogs were American and very similar so he would have been first or third, and she must like that type better. She put up American dogs each time except when our dogs were the only ones in the class, but we all had things to work on in the ring that didn't hinge on getting ribbons.

I don't think I have any decent gaiting pics, let me look...


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Sounds like a fun practice, though! It's good that you can do that.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm looking for gaiting pics....

lol, my first (backwards) stack capture! 8 weeks









probably the best I have right now but only 8 weeks old













































oh here we go, kinda (did not gait that well at that show, he was kinda butt high and flat, really distracted and excited by everything BUT showing)


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

That last one looks familiar, I think you've posted it before? He did seem to gait very nicely.

Hopefully you'll have some nice, sunny weather and an obliging husband so we can see some recent gaiting photos of Master Nikon?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Sunny weather? LOL in December we got FOUR HOURS of sun! But yeah I do need some gaiting pics for my own album, so I can see how he grows. Maybe my camera does continuous shooting...


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

There he is! I've been wondering when we would get an updated Nikon Stack. He's turning into a total KNOCK OUT! I agree he blows his sister out of the water. He's going to command attention when his chest fills out and he really shows us what he's got.









You've got a winner on your hands- no matter what some confused AKC show judge thought. When is the next show?

Any chance of getting a stacked Coke pic?







We've seen Kenya, Nikon and your DH, it's only fair!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh Coke loves to stack!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow, Nikon is a handsome man! I really hope you continue showing him in AKC shows, even if you don't get anything, people need to see the "other" kind, lol. He's very handsome. And Coke is gorgeous!


----------

